# How to bond successfully



## Lucydeprez (May 10, 2019)

Hi
I purchased a female budgie (bean) about 3months ago now and thought I'd get her a male friend and purchased him today (Frank) I have them in separate cages at either end of the room as my downstairs is all open plan so can't put in another room. I'm just after some tips on how to get them together nicely.
Bean isn't very tame, she let's me clean her cage and put my finger next to her but she has never stepped up on my hand even with food present, she's also had numerous times to be let out of her cage but she never jumps at the chance. 
They have been talking to each other alot since bringing Frank home. 
Alot of people say put them in another cage when bonding but I don't have a separate cage and bean won't let me handle her? Can I put Frank in her cage once I've done the whole process of their cages being next to each other at a later date?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*After the quarantine period of 45 days, then the budgies should ideally be introduced in neutral territory. 
When that isn't feasible, and you want Frank to live in the same cage with Bean, you'll need to have the two cages next to one another for about a week.

After that, rearrange Bean's cage completely.
Move all the perches, toys and food and water dishes to different locations within the cage.
Allow Frank the option of going into the cage with Bean. However, be aware that if Bean becomes territorial or aggressive toward him you'll need to move him back into the other cage and try again at a different date.*


----------



## Lucydeprez (May 10, 2019)

Bean might come out of her shell abit more when the time comes to introducing them together hopefully so I'll keep trying to get her to come out of the cage a bit more.
Will cleaning all the perches and toys etc when I do I troduce them work too?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Not sure what you are asking with regard to cleaning the perches, etc. before introduction. :question:
I'm sure you must keep the perches, toys, etc. cleaned on a regular basis - right?

Relocating everything in the cage to new positions is to help prevent Bean from being aggressive and/or territorial when you move Frank into "her" cage.*


----------



## Lucydeprez (May 10, 2019)

Yes I clean them regularly, I just meant if I cleaned them when rearranging them will she think they are different perches haha.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Lucydeprez said:



Yes I clean them regularly, I just meant if I cleaned them when rearranging them will she think they are different perches haha.

Click to expand...

Hmmm, I don't know if she'll think they are different or if she'll recognize them and I bet she won't tell us either! LOL
Birds are pretty smart little creatures though...*


----------



## Lucydeprez (May 10, 2019)

Ahhh OK, will it work if I basically mirror the cage, put everything the opposite side? I have the liberta juntu cage and she loves her swing at the top tier, if I moved it to the front instead of the back would that work? Was planning on putting 2 swings up there so they had one each?

This is our cage set up at the moment


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, you can "mirror" the cage and move everything to the opposite side when the time comes.
Add an additional swing for sure and keep them both at the top of the cage.
Remove the mirror - mirrors are not recommended for budgies as they can easily become obsessed with their image leading to aggression and territorial behavior. Additionally, some budgies will regurgitate to the mirror to the point they become malnourished.*


----------



## Lucydeprez (May 10, 2019)

It's OK now as I've bought another bigger cage.... The husband finally let me lol. So once they've been next to each other for a week or so I'll transfer them both into the bigger cage. If I feel they are getting on OK when I put them in do I just leave them be then or separate them again?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*When you introduce them into the new cage, if they get along fine then they can stay together. 
If you see overly aggressive behavior and/or too much bullying, then they would need to be separated. 
A bit of bickering is to be expected.*


----------



## Lucydeprez (May 10, 2019)

Brilliant, thank you..... I'm hoping this is going to be a easy process lol if its anything like my rabbits were then ill be fine but I've never bonded budgies before


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

When trying to bond with a bird, or any type of pet, it can seem hard to get results. But, after some time trying, my pet became friendly to me on his own. It feels great when they show you they like you. The rewards are great when it clicks, which happens with many pet owners. Good Luck. Just keep trying and you will win.


----------



## Lucydeprez (May 10, 2019)

I'm currently trying to bond with my bird and then going to bond him with my female so doing both. Although the male is literally so hyper it's unreal, even when I'm not near the cage he's doing laps jumping from side to side lol. I feel he needs to calm down a bit before I start trying to bond with him lol


----------



## Lucydeprez (May 10, 2019)

Soooo I've put the cages side by side this morning, they've been talking each other and not left their perches which are close to each other for long. Bean (female) was biting at the cage to start with but now she's settled down and falling asleep next to Frank (male) I'm feeling like this is going to be a good bond... What do you guys think?


----------

